
Half of young Americans say college is too expensive and no longer necessary - onetimemanytime
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/half-of-young-americans-say-college-isnt-necessary-2019-08-06
======
drallison
I lament that everything is measured by cost, even a college education. A
liberal arts education is very important because it stimulates the mind to
explore ideas. Add it the tools of mathematics and the sciences and you get a
thinking human being.

